# Best time for shark?



## Pigsdaddy

I am new to the concept of shark fishing. I have only been once and did not have any luck on that trip. I am going to try the area around Chicken Bone on my next trip. Is there any time of day that is a worse time to fish than others? Is the chance of catching a shark the same a day break as it is at sunset? Any pointers will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Orangebeach28

I haven't had much success either, but I just started. From what I can tell from all the reading I've done - dusk is best


----------



## Pigsdaddy

Thanks. I have read that too, but then I go look at the Texas shark fishing pages and see all those sharks they are catching in what appears to be the middle of the day. I have never caught a shark, and actually last Sat. at Fort Pickens was my first attempt. I am trying to find myself a cheap kayak so that I can get the bait out farther. I will eventually get a good kayak, but I have not been working since the first of May due to a knee surgery, so things are a little tight right now. I will be heading back to work on Monday. Good luck to you and thanks for the post. If anyone is planning on shark fishing anytime and you don't care if I tag along, let me know and I will try to show up and pick up some pointers. Thanks.


----------



## P-cola_Native

They usually bite better at night, but they will eat all day long. They're here thick all summer long.


----------



## Jhoe

if you're going to fish chicken bone i suggest bringing a bat and a gaff for crowd control, plus whatever you need to fish i guess.


----------



## Turbow

Sharking around here I have had much better luck at night. I get to the beach about 2 hours before dark to get everything set-up and get the first baits yakked out. The three hours after dark have been the money time. It tends to taper off after that. 



With that said I have caught sharks at all hours of the day. I use to vary my trips a lot between day and night. These hours have produced the best action so I virtually never go at any other time again.


----------



## saltfisher1

Late summer...warm water with some good wave action for murkiness...late night after midnight....Just put a big bait out and wait.


----------



## tigershark

High tide, and late at night have always worked, my largest sharks all over 7 +ft have been caught in the middle of the afternoon but it is rare because I only fish afternoons when no one is around swimming.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN

It depends on the location a little bit, but we have had lots of luck in the afternoon and evening. The sunset bit tends to be hot. 



But go figure I got my 12 foot tiger in the early afternoon. Troy's crew got a 9'3" Lemon and a 7'10" Lemon two nights ago. That was a double hookup at 2:00 in the morning. 



Seems the blacktips run the afternoon and evening. Many big sharks at night. 



Deaver


----------



## SharkFisher

A couple weeks ago I was fishing off the beach at Fort Pickens on the gulf side right before you get to the pass. I walked out waist deep about thirty minutes before dark and I through a mullet out and about fifteen minutes after sunset I was on with a 5 1/2 foot Spinner Shark, and I have had all my luck with sharks right as the sun goes down until about 10 or 11 o'clock at night, and I don't yak my baits out. I wish I could though.


----------

